#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-24
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> chilts: so did he
<chilts> :)
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> chilts im sure you can catch it on the news or the morning shows. it was all over it yesterday
<ibeardslee> How come we get such a goober for PM? and the other option isn't much better .. .. bring back Helen!
<Atamira> it would be a downgrade for her to come back
<ibeardslee> you sure? I don't think we can get downgraded much more
<ibeardslee> a drunked, unco who is part of the 1% for PM
<ajmitch> morning
 * ajmitch sees politics & hides again
<ibeardslee> heh
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-25
<choel> Hi, I just moved to NZ about 7 months ago from Europe, I having problems finding a good ISP without a data cap and high costs. Can anybody recommend any ISP. I'm also locking for a good ISP for mobile broadband, any suggestions?
<choel> I'm not used to data caps :/
<G> choel: pretty much all the NZ ISPs have datacaps
<G> choel: it can also depend on what Suburb you give in too
<choel> G, I seen that, just wonder why? Been reading about it but can't understand why.
<G> choel: why we have datacaps?
<choel> G, well I live on waiheke outside auckland.
<choel> G, yes, why datacaps, as I said I haven't seen it in europe. And I started using the internet when it came to sweden in 94 and I've never seen datacaps.
<G> choel: basically because at the moment, there is only one provider of International transit to Australia and US
<G> It's expensive to lay, and they need to make a profit, and keep the fibre etc maintained as well
<choel> G, A I see, was thinking about that. So NZ are connected to Australia via sea cable?
<G> (and there is, a finite capacity over the cable as well)
<G> choel: yep, have a look at the Wikipedia entry for "Southern Cross Cable"
<choel> G, will do
<choel> G, any suggestion for mobile broadband?
<choel> G, had telecom but the just messed with my deal with them and change the cost. so not to happy with them right now.
<G> choel: the other reason, and I'm not sure how correct my understanding on the subject is, but Chorus do dimensioning on the handover links to the ISPs from the DSLAMs/Exchanges, and that also raises contention issues, so Datacaps are also a way to reduce contention
<G> choel: do 2degrees have any powers on Waiheke?  If not, it's either a choice between Telecom and Vodafone
<choel> G, sounds about right according to what I read. Also the lack of competition between the ISP:s. Is not that many of them.
<G> choel: yeah, all comes down to numbers really, finite number of customers, finite capacity of backhauls, peering points, international capacity etc
<ajmitch> & large distance from the rest of the world
<G> choel: that said, the likes of Telecom etc are getting cheaper, and bigger caps etc
<G> ajmitch: I think that comes under finite internation capacity too :)
<choel> G, so what’s the general thought about it, going to change any time soon?
<G> choel: well there is the Pacific Fibre consortium international link that is 2-3 years away
<ajmitch> G: finite capacity, but it means that it's horribly expensive to get more
<ajmitch> no matter what, distance is a big problem that won't be solved anytime soon
<G> coupled with UFB & RBI initiatives, I think it can only get better
<G> ajmitch: yep, exactly 110%
<choel> I read that there where some ISPs trying without datacap and the where overwhelmed by the response of customers.
<G> choel: don't take this the wrong way either, but you may be at an even bigger disadvantage living in Waiheke, I know there are a couple of sea-cable links from Waiheke to mainland, but no idea how big they are, that said, I'd love to live on Waiheke Is :)
<ajmitch> right, it's made worse by all the high-usage customers flocking to that one ISP, and their speeds dropping
 * ajmitch read that you can get DSL on waiheke
<G> ajmitch: yep
<G> iirc they are getting ADSL2+ soon (or already have it)
<G> still 3 years away for ADSL2+ for me :(
<ajmitch> ouch
<choel> G, hehe, I know waiheke is in a bad spot. But mostly looking in general for auckland area.
 * ajmitch likes syncing at just under 22Mbps now
<choel> ajmitch, hehe. that's about it.
<G> and I only found that out, when I realised Chorus had secretly released the RBI-ADSL2 spreadsheet, and converted all the local exchanges Map Grid references to Long/Lat and found my cabinet :)
<choel> G, where about are you?
<G> choel: West Auckland
<G> ajmitch: twist the dagger a bit more eh? ;)
<ajmitch> G: sure :)
<choel> G, k. but still on the mainland. doh.
<ajmitch> no, mainland is down south :)
<choel> haha
<choel> do cold down there
<G> I'm actually in the comical situation, where my phone/T-Stick can download faster than my ADSL connection :P
 * ajmitch is in dunedin
<ajmitch> hardly cold here
<choel> G, that's not the situation you want :)
<G> My phone managed to clock in at 3.74Mbps, where as the max my ADSL has clocked in at, is about 2.2Mbps
 * ajmitch won't paste his modem sync stats then
<ajmitch> because that's just poor, if you're on a cabinet
<G> ajmitch: I'd imagine w/ a Sync of 22Mbps, you'd be able to get VDSL if you wanted?
<ajmitch> G: most likely, the exchange is right across the road from where I live
 * choel thinks ajmitch shouldn't paste any sync at all!
<G> ajmitch: yeah, I'm on a cabinet, but it's a rural cabinet which is pretty much a glorified patch panel iirc
<ajmitch> ah right
<choel> So, any suggestion of mobile broadband provider?
<G> choel: assuming that 2Degrees aren't on Waiheke Is, it's pretty much, pick your poison between Telecom & Vodafone
<G> and 99.9% of the time, I'd personally pick Telecom
<choel> G, 2Degrees almost cover waiheke, but it's shadowed from all the forest and stuff here.
 * ibeardslee avoids Telecom
<choel> G, telecom tricked me. Bought a card of them with the deal that I pay 30 dollars for 4 gigs of data. But after three months they change the deal so I have to pay 90 dollars for 4 gigs and then the next 4 gigs 40 dollars and then 90 again.
<choel> not working for me.
<G> The only problem with Telecom, is they seem to have a habit of stuffing up a lot, HOWEVER I've always found them pretty quick at correcting their mistakes and what not
<G> choel: was it written in the contract that it would happen?
<choel> they offered me 10 dollars as a help to the 90.
<choel> problem with buying a prep paid card is that you don't sign a contract. so they can change the plan. My problem with them is they didn't notify me about the change so I lost 40 dollars recharging my card.
<G> The worse stuff up that Telecom did w/ me, is I brought a Datacard inthe CDMA days, and asked for it to be attached to my personal account, and they ended up attaching it to the family account that I didn't have any authority over
<choel> The best plan I been on so far I telestra clear
<choel> but still only landline.
<choel> So I guess we'l just wait and hope there roof will fall down.
<G> choel: yep
<choel> G, thanks for your info.
<G> choel: no problem
<mwhudson> so telstraclear are having routing problems with international traffic
<mwhudson> "Customers may be experiencing intermittent issues with slow loading for some overseas websites. This is an issue with the websites concerned and their traffic routing preferences. It occurs outside both our network and we have no control over the routing. The issue is intermittent and appears to also impact customers of other New Zealand internet service providers.
<mwhudson> Although the cause of the problem is outside our network, on behalf of our customers we’ve asked our international traffic providers to raise this with the website companies concerned. As long as this issue exists, we will continue to point out to those websites the impact on our customers and the less-than-satisfactory experience they will be having when visiting the websites. "
<mwhudson> does anyone know what they actually mean by this?
<mwhudson> seems to be one of their peers advertising routes they really shouldn't be
<chilts> yeah, I'd say it's not the websites as such, but maybe _their_ providers
<chilts> who knows
<stuartyeates> I see McCarthy is dead :(  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/24/father_lisp_ai_john_mccarthy_dies/
<chilts> not a good few months for the technical world :(
<chilts> but at least we have their legacies
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Anybody want to load this (audio streaming) web page for me? Trying to test the stream with a few people connected; http://aluminium.nice.net.nz/test/
<ibeardslee> very quiet
<hads> Thanks, just playing with bandwidth at the moment. I can increase the energy coming from the conference later.
<hads> I thought blaring music at people testing wouldn't be too nice :)
<ibeardslee> ahh ok .. just hard to tell if it is breaking up etc
<hads> Ah right. It's standard FreeSWITCH hold music so is pretty quiet anyway.
<hads> Thanks, you can stop listening if you still are :)
<ibeardslee> you mean I can't keep sucking your bandwidth?
<hads> Sure you can, it's from the US so there's hundreds of GB spare.
<hads> A bit of a change form here.
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-26
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<choel> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> ok, telstraclear are being utterly useless for international traffic again
<mwhudson> or maybe not
<ibeardslee> I think they must just be making it easier to use the nz ubuntu archives then the ones in australia
<mwhudson> heh
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-28
<kiwicraig> hwllo all
<stuartyeates> kiwicraig: hello
<kiwicraig> Hello stuartyeates this seems a very quite channel
<stuartyeates> i suspect that there are more people around during office hours
<kiwicraig> I have filed a bug in launch Pad and I would like to know if it effects only me. (Bug #879143 ) Do you have a large monitor on your Ubuntu machine
<kiwicraig> Well I mught try this channel later during the day, have a good weekend
<olly> kiwicraig: unless it's a bug specific to users in NZ, why not ask somewhere livelier?
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<olly> hi
<chilts> morning
<chilts> olly: are you still in a timezone where it's not currently 'morning'?
 * ajmitch is glad he's not flying anywhere on qantas recently
<ibeardslee> seems the airline has been told to pull there head in, stop the lockout and start flying
<ibeardslee> s/there/their/
<ajmitch> still a major embarassment
<ibeardslee> yeah that coupled with their run of hardware faults a short while back
<ajmitch> they make air NZ seem like a decent option :)
<Atamira> morning
<olly> chilts: yeah (UTC currently)
<olly> ajmitch: nobody is...
<chilts> ah right ... how's Blighty?
<olly> meh
<chilts> :)
<chilts> so I'm not missing anything then
<olly> probably not
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-22
<chilts> afternoon
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<mwhudson> i suppose i should update to quantal
<mwhudson> are the nz mirrors vaguely up to date?
<ajmitch> vaguely, depending on which one you use
<ibeardslee> that reminds me that I really need to do that mirror comparison again
 * ajmitch should probably upgrade to quantal as well, at some point
<ibeardslee> home PC and UltraLap are running it
<ajmitch> currently just my home pc is running it
 * ibeardslee kicks off the work workstation upgrade
<ibeardslee> which means I'll need to build a precise vm for support fun and games
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-24
<ibeardslee> ohh and done
<ibeardslee> And because at some stage I thought it'd be interesting to see what state the Māori translations were at .. I need to learn a bit more
 * mwhudson appears to have reached the point of the upgrade where compiz crashes...
<mwhudson> or is it unity?
 * mwhudson can never remember
<lifeless> mwhudson: same same
<mwhudson> watching the upgrade can be fun
<mwhudson> i didn't know i had zookeeper installed :)
<mwhudson> that seemed rather boring, all in all
<ibeardslee> heh
<KhuduZulu> lo
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> why is compiz using ~25% cpu?
<ajmitch> because it loves to sit & spin sometimes, especially if you run into some bugs like launcher icons disappearing
<mwhudson> what's the fix?
<mwhudson> restart it?
<chilts> did you turn it off and on again?
<mwhudson> not yet
<ajmitch> mwhudson: as usual, "it depends"
<chilts> I was just reverting to the IT Crowd - I have no real input here :)
<mwhudson> seems better now
<mwhudson> after me doing ~nothing that might have made a difference
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-26
 * ojwb notices that at current exchange rates, it's actually cheaper to apply for an NZ passport in London than in NZ
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-27
<KhuduZulu> team
<Atamira> greetings
<KhuduZulu> what all happeining.
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> mwhudson: did you have lounge access to pass the time in?
<mwhudson> ajmitch: yeah
<ajmitch> not bad, I just tried to find a quiet part of the terminal
<mwhudson> ajmitch: i meant to ask if you did and if i could bring a guest in, but got swept up in the process before i got the chance
<mwhudson> i can go and ask reception, one sec
<mwhudson> ajmitch: are you out and about in the terminal?
<ajmitch> down by gate 22 at the moment
<mwhudson> ok, let me go and find out
<ajmitch> thanks
<ajmitch> I suspect we won't have a long wait until boarding again
<mwhudson> ajmitch: come on up
<mwhudson> i'll meet you at the entrance
<mwhudson> about 35 mins until boarding i think, long enough to be worth it
<ajmitch> ok
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-28
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-21
<chilts> morning all .. we had our little boy on Saturday, 4kg, all doing well, very long, lots of hair, hope to go home tomorrow :)
<chilts> s/morning/afternoon/ - ooeer
<kcj> chilts: Congratulations!
<kcj> First born?
<chilts> thanks, yeah, first
<ajmitch> chilts: congratulations
<chilts> ajmitch: thanks :)
 * olly_ welcomes chilts' new long hairy son
<chilts> olly_: thanks :)
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-22
<G> hmmm interesting observation from upgrading to saucy, the lock screen is no more, only indication that the machine is locked seems to be a little triangle next to the password box
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> clearly instead of paying my provisional tax, i should have bought xero stock
<G> yep, wishing I wasn't convinced out of it when they IPOed :(
<ibeardslee> well think that now that you haven't done that you could buy more power company shares
<ibeardslee> surely they'll go up being a valuable asset worth investing in
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-23
 * kcj rubs his coins together.
<G> ibeardslee: my Crystal ball broke the other year, so I'm only betting on one power company :)
<hads> Grump. Chromium keeps crashing on me.
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-24
<hads> I was trying out geary which I thought I quite liked. Then I realised it doesn't keep a copy of any sent mail. That doesn't work for me.
<olly_> seems an odd default, especially in the age of stuff being eaten by spam filters
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> why is there not a single meta package to manage the HWE/LTS packages?
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-21
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<thumper> o/
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-23
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-24
<ibeardslee> the upcoming ubuntu release is the first in I don't think I have gone rushing off installing it on a PC or laptop at the beta stage
<ibeardslee> .. oh .. it has been released
<mwhudson> oh yeah
<mwhudson> i guess i should upgrade?
<ibeardslee> I'm considering leaving my work PC as the LTS, as that is what we 'support' internally
<ibeardslee> anyone capable of upgrading or installing a non-Ubuntu LTS version of Linux is 'capable' of looking after it themselves
<ibeardslee> .. reminds me I should puppetise the 'Notify for the long-term support versions'
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-19
<ibeardsl1e> morning
<ibeardslee> and morning as the real me
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> happy ubuntu release day
<ibeardslee> yeah .. yay .. although I've been pretty much sticking to the LTS recent
<ibeardslee> ly
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-25
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-24
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-25
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-26
<hads_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> .. oh .. I already did
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: long day?
<ibeardslee> ish
<ibeardslee> longish night at the NZOSA
<olly_> Morning
<atamira> morning
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly_> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-10-24
<ibeardslee> 18.04 LTS = Bionic Beaver
<olly> my
<ibeardslee> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518
<chilts> did they skip A or did I miss that announcement already?
<chilts> oh, Artful Aardvark
<thumper> chilts: yeah, the one that was just released :)
<chilts> nice
<chilts> I seem to mostly ignore releases apart from LTS these days
<chilts> and every two years I upgrade my laptop, and then all my servers over the following 6-12 months or so
<chilts> is conjure-up the new name for juju or something completely different?
#ubuntu-nz 2017-10-25
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> chilts: conjure-up is sort of a basic ui for juju
<chilts> interesting, thanks mwhudson
#ubuntu-nz 2018-10-25
<atamira> beautiful day in auckland today.
<olly> morning
<atamira> then again. most days start out beautiful and then descend into rubbish
<atamira> i just felt i hadnt said hello in here in ages
<atamira> so..hello all
<mwhudson> hello :)
